# Dovecotes



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

hi all

I have learned SO much from daily checking through this site. It has given me more confidence, especially in regard to the taming of birds. How long it takes and the methods used. I will be much more patient!!!!
I am interested to know if there are many (any?) of the pigeon people on this site who use a dovecote/s?? I live in NZ & here it is perhaps more like UK where often dovecotes are set in gardens and can house a large number of pigeons. From what I read most on this site seem to use lofts to house pigeons. Here also people use lofts, esp to house Racing pigeons.
Interested to know & how successful people find a Dovecote.
Lynnette.
Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

possibly like this, but more obviously as a Polecote....I will try to attach a picture of one.They can house 2-4 birds or muche bigger ones house about 20 plus.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Lynette,
Click on the link Arty has provided, then click on 'links', scroll down to the 'Dovecotes' section, then click on the third option. 
You will find a plan for a dovecote in which you can download.

Of course, as with any type pigeon housing, the dovecote must be maintained & cleaned on a regular basis. 

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lynnette,

I have also considered a pole dovecote in the garden but I read somewhere that they are flawed because as they have cubby holes on every side at least one of them would be facing the wind and rain and therefore exposing the occupant to the worst of the elements.

A better idea might be a wall cote because this can be positioned so that it faces away from the prevailing wind (or whichever wind is the one that is coldest. Here in East Anglia they would ideally face South).

Hope that makes sense?

Cynthia


----------



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

all very good points. I researched this a lot. We live in a temperate climate & have a sheltered garden. I also think Wallcotes are a good idea. Re cleaning..a door can be on one side, or the Cote can be on a winch system to facilitate cleaning. Entrance Holes could be blocked up at night...I know someone who does this as extra protection from cats.
Birds need to be in a large netting homing pen attached to Dovecote for at least a month. A good book is "Pigeons,Doves and Dovecotes" by Roberts and Gale...available over Amazon...not expensive.
I attach 2 pics I've seen which are useful. In colder climates I like the idea of a Dovecote in summer and when really cold, use a more enclosed Wallcote.


----------



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

just to attach one more pic showing a winch system which would make cleaning a dovecote very simple.


----------



## antonm (May 25, 2007)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Click on the link Arty has provided, then click on 'links', scroll down to the 'Dovecotes' section, then click on the third option.
> You will find a plan for a dovecote in which you can download.


Total newbie here -- I've have used other forums many times, but never one on pigeons.

I'm looking for dimensions for a polemounted dovecote. I really just need to know what size the openings need to be -- I could probably work out the rest from photographs.

I've searched, in vain, for the link from Arty mentioned above and, although I found Arty's posts in "Search", I didn't spot the one Cindy referred to here.

I'd be most grateful if some kind soul would provide a more explicit link to what seems to be exactly what I'm looking for.

Many thanks!

Anton


----------

